# New Planted 7gal Minibow setup



## FishyPlants (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, I finally got my 7 gal minibow setup. I would like to get feedback on aquascaping (I am somewhat challenged in this area  ), plant suggestions that would work with my setup and any other general/helpful observations. The setup is only 2 days old so please take that into account.

Here are the specs
Lighting: (1) 13watt ahsupply PC retrofit (1.8 watts/gallon) 
Substrate: 2 inches of flourite
Heater: 50 watt Ebo Jaegar heater
Filter: Aquaclear mini set on lowest output
Hagen CO2 system (I just set this up today so I don't have any CO2 production yet)

Water specs
Temp 76 degrees F
PH 7.6
KH 6 deg

Plants etc.
Water sprite (floating)
Java Fern (attached to welaby wood)
Java Moss (attached to small piece of wood)
Hornwort (in substrate)
Crypts 

Here is a full tank pic. I don't have the best camera so it looks a little darker than it truly is. 











Left side of tank












Crypts











I think I am going to add some fast growing stem plants in the next day or so. My plan is to wait 2 weeks for the plants to get established and to monitor my tank parameters as the CO2 gets going. I have a seeded sponge for the aquaclear that I will put in the tank at that time, or do you think I should put it in now?

I want to add 2 ottos as my first fish, then I am thinking maybe a small school of neon tetras and a couple of small cories.

I am looking forward to see how this tank develops and look forward to feedback.

Thanks for looking.
Alex


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks good so far...The Hornwort will outgrow your tank very fast, you will need to keep it pruned often.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

I would suggest only one otto. Most of the time people say 1 otto per 10 gallons. I do have one otto in my 5 gal though that does just fine. Great Start, can't wait to see it grow it.

Matt


----------



## FishyPlants (Jun 5, 2003)

thanks for the responses. 

trenac, I am hoping the hornwort will grow fast since I don't have many fast growing plants in the tank right now. I don't know if I will keep it for long term.

corigan, well I can go with one otto and see how it goes. Maybe I will consider a shrimp or two instead of the second otto.

thanks


----------



## thezone (Jun 15, 2004)

are u sure those are crypt parva? They seem a bit big for crypt parva.


----------



## FishyPlants (Jun 5, 2003)

zone, they were labeled parva  , but I don't know for sure. Maybe someone else can give a positive identification.


----------



## thezone (Jun 15, 2004)

hmmm mine were labeled parva too but urs seem to be really big cause parva is suppose to be no bigger than 10cm max is the smallest of the crypt family. Unless that is mine were mislabeled too.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah, those don't look like parva. My parva is no bigger than a quarter and about a quarter inch high. The one in the middle sort of looks like petchii to me.

Matt


----------



## FishyPlants (Jun 5, 2003)

well, that doesn't surprise me that I couldn't identify them. But I like them either way. I will have to go back to the store and check it out.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

The crypt on the right could be C. petchii, the one on the left is either C. wendtii or C. walkerii. The one in the middle looks almost the same as the one on the right.


----------



## FishyPlants (Jun 5, 2003)

So, I was in the fish store looking at more plants today and fish also. My LFS happened to have some dwarf puffers in stock. They are cool looking fish and now I am reconsidering my initial plan to put tetras in the tank and go with the dwarf puffers instead. I was reading up on them earlier at www.dwarfpuffers.com and I realize that they are more demanding fish. I just wanted to get some opinions on them.


----------



## Geo (May 30, 2003)

Fishy, I also have a minibow and I would like to mention that you will get a LOT better light coverage if you get rid of the current tank top and raise the light fixture just a half inch above the tank sides if you can. I have mine sitting on blocks of wood right now and am going to be building something more permemant. 

It makes it an open-top aquarium which is kind of nice, but you get a LOT better light coverage in the rear and front of the tank.


----------



## FishyPlants (Jun 5, 2003)

*Tank Update (new pics)*

Well I added some more plants to the tank today.
Anacharis and Corkscrew Val

Here are new pics.






















http://home.comcast.net/~alexf2/tanks/Planted_018.jpg 























I would like to get some feedback on current plant arrangement and also suggestions for middle tank plants to fill some space behind crypts.

My Hagen CO2 is starting to produce bubbles now after I made a DIY recipe.
I am getting 1 bubble every 10 to 15 seconds after mixing it this morning.
This this sound about right? I am going to check my PH tomorrow after giving the CO2 a chance to build up.

Thanks for looking.
http://home.comcast.net/~alexf2/tanks/Planted_013.jpg


----------



## FishyPlants (Jun 5, 2003)

Just to update, Hagen CO2 has been going strong now producing a steady bubble every 5-6 seconds. I am calculating a CO2 reading of 29ppm which I understand is too high, but since I have no livestock I am going to let it run high for now. I have the Hagen ladder bubble output on the second slot, so I plan to move it to the first slot a day or two before I put any fish in the tank to decrease the CO2 concentration.

I have noticed some growth from most of my plants, however a couple of crypts leaves are melting, which I understand is pretty common.

I also noticed a few very tiny snails in the tank last night, which I don't mind since I have decided to stock the tank with a couple of dwarf puffers which eat snails.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

FishyPlants said:


> Just to update, Hagen CO2 has been going strong now producing a steady bubble every 5-6 seconds. I am calculating a CO2 reading of 29ppm which I understand is too high, but since I have no livestock I am going to let it run high for now. I have the Hagen ladder bubble output on the second slot, so I plan to move it to the first slot a day or two before I put any fish in the tank to decrease the CO2 concentration.


 I usually shoot for 30ppm with plenty of livestock/shrimp in the tank and have no problems. I wouldn't let it go over 30 through if you have livestock.

Matt


----------



## FishyPlants (Jun 5, 2003)

Matt, 
I was going by the calculation chart at Chuck's Planted Aquaria page. Is it common for people to be at 30ppm CO2 with no problems?

I just want to understand if thats the norm or is it risky? Thanks.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

FishyPlants said:


> Matt,
> I was going by the calculation chart at Chuck's Planted Aquaria page. Is it common for people to be at 30ppm CO2 with no problems?
> 
> I just want to understand if thats the norm or is it risky? Thanks.


 30ppm is prime. It's really the highest you want to go, but it is what most people seem to feel as the prime level for plants. Anywhere between 20-30ppm is beneficial if you ask me. I always try to shoot for the high side though.

Matt


----------

